# Chris Bosh's USA Team Debut



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

*Note: It is an exhibition game.*

Chris Bosh - 10 MINs, 0/3 FGs, 0/1 3PTs, 3/4 FTs, 2 REBs, 1 AST, 1 STL, 3 PFs, 1 TO, 3 PTs

-10 minutes is tied for the fewest amount of minutes for any USA player (along with Bruce Bowen and Brad Miller)
-Started as the Center for the US Team (along with Chris Paul, Dwyane Wade, Carmelo Anthony and Lebron James)
-Got the starting job over Elton Brand and Dwight Howard

For the entire box score:
http://www.usabasketball.com/seniormen/2006/06_mwc_exhibition_box1.html

-4 of the 5 starters were from the 2003 draft class
-Dwight Howard with 10 rebounds in 12 minutes
-Chris Paul with 8 assists, 0 turnovers in 15 minutes
-Carmelo was the team's highest scorer with 18
-Dwyane Wade played the most minutes with 20


----------



## PersianPlaya18 (Jan 1, 2006)

^^That's actually four starters from the 2003 draft class


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

PersianPlaya18 said:


> ^^That's actually four starters from the 2003 draft class


whoops. :shy:

Replace Paul for Hinrich as the starting point guard and you have all 5 starters from the same draft class.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

what a stupid starting lineup, great for a Fantasy league game but horribly unbalanced

Chris just can't escape playing center, even for Team USA.

PG- Paul
SG- Wade
SF- Lebron
PF- Bosh
C- Howard

:drool:


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

Paul is amazing...imo he's the most imp. player on the whole team.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

TRON said:


> what a stupid starting lineup, great for a Fantasy league game but horribly unbalanced
> 
> Chris just can't escape playing center, even for Team USA.
> 
> ...


Looks good, but I'd rather start Carmelo in there somewhere. He's been the best scorer on the floor so far.

Observations:

Bosh
- Needs more minutes.
- Should be playing with - not instead of - Brand, Miller, or Howard.
- Gets to the line easily against international big men.
- Played good D on Daniel Santiago, who abused smaller players.
- Needs more looks close to the basket.
- Jumper should start falling soon.

Entire team
- 'Melo is Team USA's biggest halfcourt threat.
- Bruce Bowen doesn't belong on this team, should have been Prince or even an injured Marion.
- Shane Battier *cannot* play anywhere bigger than SF - Santiago and Ramos dominated him down low
- Joe Johnson should come off the bench with Dwyane Wade, no 2nd string backcourt has a chance.
- LeBron is a monster on the fastbreak.
- Hinrich and Arenas can come in halfway through the 2nd and light it up from 3.
- Brand overpowers international bigs down low.
- Howard would too if he got some post moves in.

I like this lineup:

PG Paul
SG James
SF Anthony
PF Bosh
C Howard

2nd line:

PG Johnson
SG Wade
SF Jamison
PF Brand
C Miller

Arenas, Hinrich sub in when we need a big offensive surge (3 point shootout!)
Bowen, Battier sub in when one or two guys on the other team are heating up and need to be stopped.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm getting the feeling that Team USA wants to use Bosh in a more defensive role, which is good/great news for the Raptors.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

A lot of ppl are bashing Bosh on the realgm board, I didn't think he played that bad, he made a three but didn't count, had a nice block on Arroyo but stupid ref called it a foul


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

I dont think he did bad..I'm really starting to like the guy


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Bosh is in a tough situation because it's looking like hes only going to play C(although, his struggle could be an isolated incident since PR had a pretty big front court). Since it seems like there's rarely gonna be a true PF and a true C on the floor at the same time. Basically, he's going to be a spot up shooter and a finisher on this team, which are 2 things he can do. 

The team will dominate when they mix and match the stars and the ""roleplayers"". Wade, Lebron, and Carmelo shouldn't be playing together. None of them are good enough shooters to spread the floor the way they need to, to drive in. The best option(but not the most popular) is probably to bring Lebron off the bench, since he's mostly a fastbreak guy in this type of environment. Joe Johnson or Shane Battier would be good fill-ins(both shooters with good size).

IMO, Dwight Howard should be starting at C, since he's much more of a lowpost threat than Bosh, and he's obviously a lot stronger. Either way, aslong as this team full court presses, causes TOs, and run the break, they SHOULD blow every single team out, no exceptions(thats how big the gap is).


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

speedythief said:


> I'm getting the feeling that Team USA wants to use Bosh in a more defensive role, which is good/great news for the Raptors.


co-sign


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

NJ Grand NJ said:


> Bosh is in a tough situation because it's looking like hes only going to play C(although, his struggle could be an isolated incident since PR had a pretty big front court). Since it seems like there's rarely gonna be a true PF and a true C on the floor at the same time. Basically, he's going to be a spot up shooter and a finisher on this team, which are 2 things he can do.
> 
> The team will dominate when they mix and match the stars and the ""roleplayers"". Wade, Lebron, and Carmelo shouldn't be playing together. None of them are good enough shooters to spread the floor the way they need to, to drive in. The best option(but not the most popular) is probably to bring Lebron off the bench, since he's mostly a fastbreak guy in this type of environment. Joe Johnson or Shane Battier would be good fill-ins(both shooters with good size).
> 
> IMO, Dwight Howard should be starting at C, since he's much more of a lowpost threat than Bosh, and he's obviously a lot stronger. Either way, aslong as this team full court presses, causes TOs, and run the break, they SHOULD blow every single team out, no exceptions(thats how big the gap is).


Buddy I liked everything you said but Howard doesnt have more low post presence that Bosh, especially if your talking on offense. The reason he is starting is becasue he can hit the 10-18 feet jump shots and Howard cant.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

arcade_rida said:


> Buddy I liked everything you said but Howard doesnt have more low post presence that Bosh, especially if your talking on offense. The reason he is starting is becasue he can hit the 10-18 feet jump shots and Howard cant.



The reason he started is because coach K switched the starting lineups each game. Dwight started the last exhibition, Bosh did this one. They need a big man to play D and rebound, both of which Bosh is not very good at.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Hairy Midget said:


> The reason he started is because coach K switched the starting lineups each game. Dwight started the last exhibition, Bosh did this one. They need a big man to play D and rebound, both of which Bosh is not very good at.



I did not realize that putting up over 9 boards a game made you a bad rebounder!......


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

billfindlay10 said:


> I did not realize that putting up over 9 boards a game made you a bad rebounder!......


Not even getting double figures on a fast paced team with no other rebounders while playing nearly 40 minutes doesn't make you a good rebounder.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Hairy Midget said:


> Not even getting double figures on a fast paced team with no other rebounders while playing nearly 40 minutes doesn't make you a good rebounder.


 When your team's offense is good and defense is bad, you let a lot of shots in, which makes for less rebounds to be had. Sorry, Bosh is a good rebounder.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

RaptorsCB4 said:


> Looks good, but I'd rather start Carmelo in there somewhere. He's been the best scorer on the floor so far.
> 
> Observations:
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but there's a lot of pro-Bosh bias in this post. The way he played (which btw did not include good defense - Santiago had a very very quick 7 points and 3 boards against Bosh) did not merit more playing time. Now the way Howard played, meritted more playing time. If Bosh finishes and knocks down those jumpers, which I have no doubt he will sooner or later, he should be playing more. But in the game, he simply could not convert open or close opportunities, played soft, and allowed Santiago to have his way around the basket.

The Battier assessment I disagree with. He played a lot at the 4, where the players was often his size. Santiago and PJ Ramos mostly switched. Battier didn't have to guard either that often and even if the other 4 was bigger than him, Battier's hustle often won him the rebound or loose ball. Battier has a place on this team. I agree that Bowen does not. I laughed at his attempt to drive when on the right wing - he took about 3 steps then knew it was a bad idea and passed it off. Hinrich didn't really light it up from 3. I recall him hitting 1, at most 2 3s, but I could be wrong. Arenas had a cold blooded stare the defender crossover 3. I was hoping to see Arenas take some more 3s because he is probably the best shooter on this team.

I didn't really see Brand "overpower" the opposition. He did a nice job boxing out, blocking shots, and making jumpers, but nothing with brute strength. Howard on the other hand was an absolute beast out on the court. So strong and so big.

Somebody earlier stated that Bosh should be playing with Brand, Miller, and Howard. The problem is that Team USA has an over-abundance of swingmen and guards, most of whom merit playing time. Bosh, Brand, Miller, and Howard were almost always alone as the only big man out there. Lineups like the 2 in the post I quoted are unrealistic because two bigs won't play next to each other very often. Plus, you can see the problem with such lineups - it cuts out very important contributors such as Arenas, Hinrich, and Battier (see the 2nd quarter run). Also, many international teams have a play close to small ball and Anthony/Jamison would struggle a lot against quicker 3s. Just my $0.02.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

bosh starting is such a joke. bit i doubt he will consistently now. and dont be surprised if he gets cut either, his style isnt wat team usa needs...not a banger and chucks up 3s? LOL


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> bosh starting is such a joke. bit i doubt he will consistently now. and dont be surprised if he gets cut either, his style isnt wat team usa needs...not a banger and chucks up 3s? LOL



ummm actually Bosh's style is exactly what the USA team needs, what are u talking baout? The international game is more oriented towards shooting, rather then low post play. You need big men who can take it outside and drain that 15-18 foot jumpers, none of which Howard/Miller and Brand to an extent can do to hold a candle to Bosh. While im not undervaluing the presence of any of these guys, you do need bangers down low, but to say that bosh shouldnt be on this team or he will get cut is just plain ludicrous. Mind u u are on the Raptors board....


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

arcade_rida said:


> Buddy I liked everything you said but Howard doesnt have more low post presence that Bosh, especially if your talking on offense. The reason he is starting is becasue he can hit the 10-18 feet jump shots and Howard cant.


What I'm saying is, they don't need another finesse player in the starting line up. Dwight's gonna be a star, but he's much better than Bosh when it comes to 'dirty work'. Rebounding, Defense, Finishing, etc. Plus Dwight is much more of a true C than Bosh(strength and size wise). I'm not saying Bosh can't have a role on this team, I just don't think he should be starting.

Yeah, Bosh def. won't get cut, he just has to get used to his role on the team.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Let's judge his place on the team based on a ten-minute exhibition game showing. Oh, wait, we're doing that already.



One thing that's being overlooked is that Bosh isn't on the team because of the player he is today (which is important, but not the ultimate reason); he's on the team because of the player the programme expects him to be in a few years time.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

FanOfAll8472 said:


> I'm sorry but there's a lot of pro-Bosh bias in this post. The way he played (which btw did not include good defense - Santiago had a very very quick 7 points and 3 boards against Bosh) did not merit more playing time. Now the way Howard played, meritted more playing time. If Bosh finishes and knocks down those jumpers, which I have no doubt he will sooner or later, he should be playing more. But in the game, he simply could not convert open or close opportunities, played soft, and allowed Santiago to have his way around the basket..


True, I'm a pretty big Bosh fan. But I don't think most of the stuff I said was false. I think he came in a little nervous, but he didn't play horribly, getting to the line twice in limited minutes. You're right that Howard deserved more minutes, however. And most of the big men couldn't handle Santiago - as I recall, Miller didn't do too well against him either. Bosh didn't shut him down by any means, but I noticed Santiago much more when the US 2nd line came in.



FanOfAll8472 said:


> The Battier assessment I disagree with. He played a lot at the 4, where the players was often his size. Santiago and PJ Ramos mostly switched. Battier didn't have to guard either that often and even if the other 4 was bigger than him, Battier's hustle often won him the rebound or loose ball. Battier has a place on this team. I agree that Bowen does not. I laughed at his attempt to drive when on the right wing - he took about 3 steps then knew it was a bad idea and passed it off. Hinrich didn't really light it up from 3. I recall him hitting 1, at most 2 3s, but I could be wrong. Arenas had a cold blooded stare the defender crossover 3. I was hoping to see Arenas take some more 3s because he is probably the best shooter on this team.


I saw Battier covering Santiago/Ramos at least 3 or 4 times. Yes, they mostly took advantage of bad switches, but that to me shows a flaw in the gameplan - when Battier is the 2nd biggest player on the court, opposing teams are going to try to exploit him by running a big lineup or forcing him to switch on screens. Small lineups do great on offense, but can be exploited on D. Also, I don't think I ever said Battier didn't belong, just that he should be more of a 3.

As for Hinrich, I'd say hitting 1 or 2 threes in like 10-15 minutes is pretty good. And we both already know he's a good shooter, regardless of how he did in that game.



FanOfAll8472 said:


> I didn't really see Brand "overpower" the opposition. He did a nice job *boxing out*, blocking shots, and making jumpers, but nothing with brute strength. Howard on the other hand was an absolute beast out on the court. So strong and so big.


Yeah, I was referring to his performance on the offensive boards. I think he might have hit a couple turnaround Js out of the post, too.



FanOfAll8472 said:


> Somebody earlier stated that Bosh should be playing with Brand, Miller, and Howard. The problem is that Team USA has an over-abundance of swingmen and guards, most of whom merit playing time. Bosh, Brand, Miller, and Howard were almost always alone as the only big man out there. Lineups like the 2 in the post I quoted are unrealistic because two bigs won't play next to each other very often. Plus, you can see the problem with such lineups - it cuts out very important contributors such as Arenas, Hinrich, and Battier (see the 2nd quarter run). Also, many international teams have a play close to small ball and Anthony/Jamison would struggle a lot against quicker 3s. Just my $0.02


I'd rather have another big man out there, because most good international teams have a very skilled big man (Dirk, Gasol, Yao, etc.). Having 2 F/Cs out there provides one guy to stay with the star at all times and one guy to rotate in case the perimeter guys lose their man. Plus, opposing teams have to worry more about offensive boards, which we should dominate. I wouldn't worry too much about Anthony and Jamison struggling. And even if they did, they'd have some good help D behind.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bosh directing traffic.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

http://www.usabasketball.com/seniormen/2006/06_mwc_exhibition_box2.html

here are the stats for the second game against China. Bosh had a good night with 10 pts in 11 minutes, going 4/5 from teh field, 1/2 from beyond the arc, 1/2 from the line. He didnt get anyboards, but the US's highest rebounder was Elton Brand with 6. So i good offensive night for CB16, in limited minutes.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

adhir1 said:


> http://www.usabasketball.com/seniormen/2006/06_mwc_exhibition_box2.html
> 
> here are the stats for the second game against China. Bosh had a good night with 10 pts in 11 minutes, going 4/5 from teh field, 1/2 from beyond the arc, 1/2 from the line. He didnt get anyboards, but the US's highest rebounder was Elton Brand with 6. So i good offensive night for CB16, in limited minutes.


Nice, I think he just earned himself at least 5 more minutes in the next game.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)




----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Chris Bosh of the USA Basketball Senior Men's National Team watching the fans outside their bus on the way to the Guangzhou Gymnasium before their game against the Brazil Men's National Basketball Team


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

speedythief said:


>


"Gollly Jee, i wish they cheer for me too....or atleast now who i am...damn you Lebron"


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Chris Bosh is in Korea!











Chris Bosh is in Hong Kong!


----------



## TORONTO (Jul 2, 2006)

I am a troll.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

TORONTO said:


> I am a troll.


I rarely pull this one out but ...


----------



## VinceCarter_15 (Aug 12, 2006)

TORONTO said:


> I am a troll.


So am I!


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

FanOfAll8472 said:


> I'm sorry but there's a lot of pro-Bosh bias in this post. .


welcome to the raptors forum, bosh fans, which is cool thats what its for. Honest evaluation is that Howard should start at center and Bosh has played poorly, Id cut him with Bowen.

Melo is the bonifide starting PF, reminds me of Sir Charles on the first dream team. Melo is the ideal international PF. Nobody can match up to a front court of Howard, Melo, and James. Personally Id stick in Joe Johnson (three point shooting) along with Paul in the backcourt (and use Wade as the energy sixth man) but it will likely be wade and paul starting up front.

Paul has the best vision and passing on the team. therefore he has to be the defacto starting PG.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

^^^

Melo is MAYBE Sir Charles lite. I see where Barkley has the record for most dunks in a season. He was a freak as far as his size and the banging he was able to do both in the NBA and in his international play. He is listed at 6-6, 250lbs (http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/b/barklch01.html) that averaged over 10 rbs per game in every year but his first of his career, Melo (6-8, 230ish) hasn't averaged over 6.1 in a season. Scoring they are comparable as Barkley had 11 seasons over 20 points per game while Melo has had over 20 each of his first 3 seasons in the league.

I think that Bosh would cater to the international style in much the same way Melo does. Both have an inside out game, though I give the nod to Melo from 18 and out. Bosh doesn't have the bulk, but has two more inches of height, and rebounds better than Melo. 

We'll see what Coach K thinks.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

The height advantage that Bosh has over a guy like Melo doesn't hold much value in the international game.

In general, international ball has more of a 1-4 (inside-out) setup, so the "PF", if you can even carry over that title to the international game, is effectively just like another SF. On that, a guy like Melo is more than capable of holding his own as the 4 for the team with his inside-outside game (moreso than Bosh I'd argue). Team USA is better off using their suitable big men (Miller, Bosh) predominantly at C, and utilising guys like Melo, Jamison, and even 'Bron at the international 4.

As for rebounding issues, the fact that Melo is hardly a pushover aside, having DHo undermines any such concern.


----------



## Vince_Carter_15 (Aug 12, 2006)

Can I be banned too?

Yes, you can.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Benis007 said:


> ^^^
> 
> Melo is MAYBE Sir Charles lite. I see where Barkley has the record for most dunks in a season. He was a freak as far as his size and the banging he was able to do both in the NBA and in his international play. He is listed at 6-6, 250lbs (http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/b/barklch01.html) that averaged over 10 rbs per game in every year but his first of his career, Melo (6-8, 230ish) hasn't averaged over 6.1 in a season. Scoring they are comparable as Barkley had 11 seasons over 20 points per game while Melo has had over 20 each of his first 3 seasons in the league.
> 
> ...


i'm talking about how MJ Bird and Magic where the big name stars in the league... and The Round Mound of Rebound came in and played better than all of them


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

apparently Gilbert Arenas injured himself this morning and practice and will not make himself eligible for the final roster.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Benis007 said:


> apparently Gilbert Arenas injured himself this morning and practice and will not make himself eligible for the final roster.


SWEET!

Question though, was Amare's backing out count as 1 of the 3 cuts?


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

trick said:


> SWEET!
> 
> Question though, was Amare's backing out count as 1 of the 3 cuts?


hmmm, not sure, but i will say yes since he was invited to camp, and has since pulled out.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

either way, they end up with a 12 man roster. doesn't matter how many cuts. bosh will make the team.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)




----------

